
Researchers claim internet speed record of 44.2 Tbps - keenmaster
https://www.theverge.com/2020/5/22/21267321/broadband-internet-speed-record-australia-researchers-micro-comb-fiber
======
guenthert
0 content article, but at least the actual publishing is listed as
[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-020-16265-x](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-020-16265-x)

'Internet' in the verge's title is misleading, the actual transmission
happened through 75km of fiber optics.

~~~
aDfbrtVt
Thanks for linking the actual article. Interesting to see them using such a
large RRC roll-off and still get an amazing spectral efficiency.

